# Standard Maltese-



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here lately I have been whining/wishing to hubby about some of the beautiful maltese pups that I have seen.







He listens, for he knows I want another (a girl) one day (and I think he secretely does too







). 

Then I tell him that the beautiful ones I saw were 1500-3000 dollars for "pet" quality (which I had to explain to him what THAT meant)! He just "snarks" and says "That is crazy!"







He is right...especially with our budget. We will never be able to afford a pet over 1000$....not unless we win the lottery!!!! -_- 

Anyway, late last night when I was online, he walked through while I was looking at the pictures of Charmypoo's new show potentials and the Blue Hill Maltese that Nichole spoke of. He stopped and asked if I was looking for another dog, so I explained to him that those were some of the expensive dogs I was telling him about.He agreed they were adorable and then said, "But Brinkley doesn't really look like that!







Why not?"

I tried to explain some of the "non-standard" parts of Brinkley. It was funny to me to see the "light-bulbs" go on for him.

We both agreed that as far as what we paid...Brinkley is priceless. He is adorable and beautiful to us. We love him to death and he has truly captured our hearts, regardless of whether he is standard or not. 

But, I think hubby is starting to realize why I fell in love with the small white maltese angels. Maybe someday he will sell a baseball/football card or two to help me out....but who knows....









Anyway, just rambling...







Don't know that there was really a point to this now that I am finished....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Heres and Idea, why not get your puppy from Canada. If you can locate a good breeder that will actually ship or if you don't like the Idea of shiping you can drive ... I'm not sure where you live but ,it would be have the price for you in american funds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your Brinkley is like my Lady. Absolutely priceless, but not exactly bred to the standard!  

Lady's non-standard parts are her size (9 pounds), cottony coat, pink eye rim, and "gay" tail. Put them all together and she is as cute as she can be, but she sure doesn't look like the Maltese I see in AKC shows on tv!

I know Brink came from Charlotte so the situtation isn't the same, but my Lady was a pet shop/puppy mill puppy and came with all the genetic time bombs we are warned about. That's why I don't even flinch at a $1500-$2000 price tag for a well bred Maltese. Lady's medication and diabetic supplies alone cost that much every year!

With the ever growing popularity of Maltese, I think the health problems will get worse instead of better as more and more unscrupulous so-called breeders try to make a buck.

You could make that pitch to your husband........!


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi i was wondering how short is a standard maltese legs??. My Scraps has the longest legs and i just realized alot of the cutest maltese have very short legs. My baby is also long. Like every one here i still love him regardless. He's my lil angel.
Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is the official Maltese standard:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Scraps should be the exact same length from his shoulder blades to the ground as he is from his shoulder blades to the base of his tail.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I know what you mean, but at this point since Brinkley is already a part of your family, its like holding him up against a standard he will never reach. I don't even think about that when I look at Miko. After all, I have a long way to go before I could be a model so why should he? Miko's daddy and I think he is the cutest, fluffiest maltese ever and that's all that matters. 

Some day when I am established in my career and have grown kids, I would want to get into showing and breeding. At that point, I would hopefully be able to afford show quality dogs. Until then, we spoil and love Miko and hopefully have skin kids and watch them grow...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Here is the official Maltese standard:
> 
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/
> 
> Scraps should be the exact same length from his shoulder blades to the ground as he is from his shoulder blades to the base of his tail.[/B]



Just out of curosity I just had my husband measure Pacino and he IS the same length from the shoulder blades to the ground as he is from his shoulder blades to the base of his tail!! Thanks for that info!! I was so excited that he was what he should I forgot what the measurements are (hubby went to bed)!!
Marie & Pacino


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=105971
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For those of you with young dogs, don't get too concerned until after six months or so because some tend to grow long, then tall at around four or five months before they get their adult "shape".


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

We all look at each other's maltese and envy how adorable they look. At the end of the day, each of our babies are very special in their own way. They also each have their faults. No Maltese is perfect but going to a reputable breeder guarantees a Maltese closer to the standard









Canada does have much lower prices but the problem is we also have fewer reputable breeders. In fact, you will be hard pressed to find a good breeder with pet puppies available. However, I do know a good breeder with an adorable male available (Marcris lines) from Canada. PM me if you are interested


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

traci, 
i hear ya. when i look at buttercup, i see the most beautiful little girl in the whole world. when i look at the maltese standard, i almost sometimes think i have a completely different dog. i used to get sad sometimes, but then look at buttercup and think, "but whatever would i do without her?" how lucky and blessed i have been to have her in my life. she has made me understand so many things. 
sometimes, when she is with other maltese, others more to the standard, i more clearly see the differences and how far she is from standard. and i feel so guilty for seeing it and admitting it, almost like i'm saying, "oh, she isnt so pretty after all...." even though that isnt how i feel AT ALL!!!! she's longer, kinky bad-perm hair, longer nose, and i think one of her back legs is a tad shorter than the rest (the things i notice...). but to me, she's perfect. you know?
ann marie and the perfectly goofy buttercup


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I found it very interesting at the dog show, the malts were beautiful, but it was very obvious that one stood out amongest the rest, and of course she won. Talking with one breeder she said she kept her furbaby in a crate all day because she would get her hair matted, she said her dog never ran around the house. She told me that if I wanted to have Matilda's hair long I might want to crate her. I would never crate a dog just so she looks good. I understand that during the shows they need to, but to leave them in a crate so they don't matt







well I never got Matilda to show. In my eyes she is as beautiful as the one who won first place. I know she isn't perfect but she is more then I would have ever dreamed for, flaws and all just give her more character


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I found it very interesting at the dog show, the malts were beautiful, but it was very obvious that one stood out amongest the rest, and of course she won. Talking with one breeder she said she kept her furbaby in a crate all day because she would get her hair matted, she said her dog never ran around the house. She told me that if I wanted to have Matilda's hair long I might want to crate her. I would never crate a dog just so she looks good. I understand that during the shows they need to, but to leave them in a crate so they don't matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our dogs for show do not stay in the crate all the time. True, when the coat gets longer, they do stay in an x-pen part of the time; however, they are allowed to run about the house and be a part of the family. I just have to make sure that they don't play too rough with others to tear their hair out. Right now, Glory is on the top of the love seat, Jade is asleep on the sofa, and I'm sure Secret is in my bed. Wraps do come in handy though. Also, the large majority of dogs get a haircut after they complete their championship. Pride and Weaver both have short hair. I find that the restriction time is only a small part of the dog's life, and it certainly doesn't interfer with them being a pet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=126756
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I am so glad to hear that your babies arien't in the crate all the time. It made my heart sick thinking someone would get a sweet baby and not spend time with it. Hopefully I misunderstood her, I want to believe that.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> We all look at each other's maltese and envy how adorable they look.[/B]


I don't know about others but I don't envy how adorable other malts look. We truly think that Miko is the cutest, most adorable little dog, even if he isn't show quality. My husband doesn't think that all the show dogs are cute -- in fact he doesn't even like the long coat look







. And no, my husband is not an ignorant hillbilly!! He has a PhD in physics/astrophysics from one of the top schools in the US so I value his opinion. Miko is our child -- we don't wish for him to look any different. In fact, we only hope our skin kids can be as cute as he is!!

Here is a picture of Miko and Daddy together: 

http://usera.imagecave.com/okw/IMG_0552.jpg


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I found it very interesting at the dog show, the malts were beautiful, but it was very obvious that one stood out amongest the rest, and of course she won. Talking with one breeder she said she kept her furbaby in a crate all day because she would get her hair matted, she said her dog never ran around the house. She told me that if I wanted to have Matilda's hair long I might want to crate her. I would never crate a dog just so she looks good. I understand that during the shows they need to, but to leave them in a crate so they don't matt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think all show breeders crate their dogs all day to grow their hair. I know many that wrap them and let them play around. On the flip side, you will be surprised at how much grooming can do. Many handlers and show people are extremely skilled at grooming. A dog with tan can turn sparkling white at the show. We are all awed by the beautiful show dogs but in reality .. hours and hours of care and grooming go into making them so beautiful. 






> My husband doesn't think that all the show dogs are cute -- in fact he doesn't even like the long coat look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either does my bf! Every time when I consider cutting one of my kids down, he gets so excited and participates. I once got Cookie in the perfect cut with a longer hair around the head and face ... I watch TV and turn around and all the hair was gone!!! He kept cutting away and away till there was nothing left!


----------

